# Combat Engineer Kit?



## Smarts (31 Dec 2008)

Hi All, 

I tried doing a search for equipment that a Combat Engineer might use / carry on them as part of their regular kit but wasn't able to find anything. Can anyone shed some light on what a Combat Engineer might keep on them? Or, is it completely situational the current exercise or whatever training they might be doing that day? 

If I have worded this incorrectly please parden the ignorance, I am still in the recruiting process (interview coming soon!) and was just curious is all. 

Thanks for any help in advance!

Regards, 

Smarts


----------



## PanaEng (31 Dec 2008)

Pretty much what the Infantry carries plus the tools for the current task - so it depends on the tasking.

cheers


----------



## aesop081 (31 Dec 2008)

Each task and engineer does will require its own set of tools. If you carried everything you might need, you would never take more than one step.

Besides, who wants to carry the battle box  ;D


----------



## Lerch (1 Jan 2009)

I love when people buy oodles of kit for Afghanistan, before they even start BMQ, and then end up releasing shortly after...


----------



## geo (1 Jan 2009)

Let's face it, the personal kit that the sapper carries is pert much the same thing as what the Infantryman carries.
Differences... 
Safety boots,
Better work gloves

For the rest... you've got a truck load of gear that you will draw upon - entirely dependant on the mission you are going on (ditto for the infantryman BTW).

BTW - hunker down and concentrate on completing your basic trade training.  It's the best suggestion anyone could give you.


----------



## NL_engineer (1 Jan 2009)

geo said:
			
		

> Let's face it, the personal kit that the sapper carries is pert much the same thing as what the Infantryman carries.
> Differences...
> Safety boots,
> Better work gloves
> ...



We also have our own mission essential kit to be carried wile dismounted (demo kit, breaching kit, blast blankets, etc when required by the mission)


----------



## geo (1 Jan 2009)

Ummm... that's what I said.... it's just stored in the trucks & seacans until we need it.


----------



## NL_engineer (1 Jan 2009)

geo said:
			
		

> Ummm... that's what I said.... it's just stored in the trucks & seacans until we need it.



Trucks are no good when dismounted  ;D


----------



## geo (1 Jan 2009)

True... but I read this initial question as being what basic personal kit we might take into the field.
As for section stores that will be taken with us - it will be tailored for the mission.  >


----------



## NL_engineer (1 Jan 2009)

geo said:
			
		

> True... but I read this initial question as being what basic personal kit we might take into the field.
> As for section stores that will be taken with us - it will be tailored for the mission.  >



Your right, but you forgot the FE knife; that has a tendency to fall out of the sheath just before you need it(crappy design IMO)  :


----------



## Sapper740 (4 Jan 2009)

I got out in 2000 so some of my comments might be outdated.  We were issued Leatherman's which were handy to have for most tasks when the proper tool wasn't available, if they don't issue them anymore, buy one..  Ditch the FE knife and buy a good quality folder with a 5" blade, don't waste your money on a stupid Rambo knife, they're too big to carry handily and are useless except for gutting Talibans, something you probably won't ever do. I found an excellent knife at an Electrical Supply store made by Klein and and convinced our supply Sargeant to buy for us.  And get a stone for it as dull knives are useless...Cambodian, sorry, Canadian Tire sells a small, handy, and cheap stone.  Get issued, buy, borrow or steal a high intensity chem light amd tie a short length of paracord to it.  When F16's start dropping bombs on you or you're being strafed by an A10, swing it vigorously in circles above your head.  The <MOD EDIT> don't carry them and you might save you and your fellow Engineer's asses.  On a more mundane issue, grab all the instant coffee packets you can get from you and your buddies IMP's 'cause the coffee they make in the field is way too weak and there aren't a lot of Tim Hortons outside of Canada.  Some of us...and I plead the 5th, bought the small plastic hip flasks from U.S. surplus stores to carry various liquids for those cold nights when you're doing fire piquet or starting the immersion heaters...a wee "Dram" of "buie" helps keep the cold out and the spirits up...just don't get caught or get drunk or you'll have two choices:  Court Martial or accept the RSM's punishments.  Important note...don't allow too much gas to drip into the bottom of the immersion heater as it sounds amazing similar to a mortar round being fired when it ignites and you don't know where the stove pipe will land.  Both will can and will get you into a lot of trouble.
     Now here's the most important advice I can give someone who's young, dumb, and full of cum...slow down and listen to the experienced guys.  Don't try to lift that bridge panel all by yourself.  Most tasks you'll be given are for a section, not an individual.  Don't try to be a hero, you'll just get you and other people injured or killed.  Souvenirs are cool and we all try to collect some but the goblins know that too and will booby trap them.  Don't fall asleep during theIED recognition lecture and remember SANDI.
     Glad you're joining the CF and I salute you


----------



## DocBacon (4 Jan 2009)

Welcome aboard, Sapper.

You're gonna hear it soon enough from the Admins, but you've got to keep the "field talk" down to a minimum around here: loose lips sink careers and all that.  Comments made in jest that might be misconstrued by a trolling reporter or other busybody with no sense of humour,  like gutting anyone or drinking anywhere, are not considered to be as good a contribution as your other comments.

Think about it this way: you're not in the mess surrounded by your buddies, instead, you're having coffee at Timmy's surrounded by families in their Sunday best.  Your experienced input is appreciated, but the other stuff just causes heat and friction these days.

Cheers,

Doc


----------



## geo (4 Jan 2009)

Doc... FWIW, your comments are welcome BUT, Sapper's comments aren't all that much off the mark our out O line... just a wee bit salty around the edges.

A wee dram was all part of the social structure of the CF wayback when... at a time when the Sapper was around - nothing objectionable there IMHO... Been there, done that & have grown from the experiences taught at the school of hard knocks


----------



## Sapper740 (4 Jan 2009)

Gentlemen, you're comments have been heard and will be heeded.  I moved to Texas in 2001 and so may be out of touch with "mainstream" Canadian sentiments now.  Terms used while hunkered down in a bunker during a stand-to with a buddy half a world away might be mis-construed by a press that is all-too-willing to denigrate both our service and those to whom we have passed the torch.  And to clarify, both for the "Old Salts" and for new recruits;  it's one thing to have a small snort at 0-dark-stupid when you're on exercise, especially during annual winter training.  It's entirely another when you're taking your turn at gate guard or during an alert when you need all your wits about you.
     I try to keep in touch with what's going on in Canada, both through forums like this and by keeping in touch with friends and family in Canada, but it's not easy living in this part of the world to get Canadian news.  I hope to post more often and I'll definitely be visiting this site often to stay in touch.  CHIMO!  Derek.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Jan 2009)

Welcome aboard Sapper.



			
				Sapper740 said:
			
		

> And to clarify, both for the "Old Salts" and for new recruits;  it's one thing to have a small snort at 0-dark-stupid when you're on exercise, especially during annual winter training.



That still goes on unoffically though.


CHIMO!


----------



## geo (4 Jan 2009)

Sapper740, we haven't changed all that much since 2000... though:
- we have wrestled the demolition training away from the Navy boys in Borden & moved it to CFSME in Gagetown (as it shoulda been).
- reserve sapper courses have been streamlined to teach the same material as taught on reg serials (just stretched over 2 yrs)
- Overall,  our workload continues to grow  & our kit continues to improve.

CHIMO!

Georges


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Jan 2009)

geo you forgot to mention that there is a move afoot to make the Reg Force course modualized. And also a move to make the courses total force. Reservists can be loaded on the Reg Force course and Reg Force on Reserve Courses....

Info is current as of Fall 08.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Jan 2009)

btw geo where you here for the ETAB this past Sept?


----------



## geo (4 Jan 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Reservists can be loaded on the Reg Force course and Reg Force on Reserve Courses....


Reservists could always be loaded onto Regular courses.... BUT how many units could afford to do that.... cause course loadings were on their nickle


----------



## geo (4 Jan 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> btw geo where you here for the ETAB this past Sept?


Unfortunately, at this point in my career, I am pert much grounded and posted outa my trade.  The fun stuff is behind me at this point, I am presently in "staff hell"


----------



## aesop081 (4 Jan 2009)

geo said:
			
		

> Reservists could always be loaded onto Regular courses.... BUT how many units could afford to do that.... cause course loadings were on their nickle



In 2001, 44 FES had one guy on the same PBO course i was on. In 2003 i was the course NCO for the PBO and 44 FES sent 2 pers to the course.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Jan 2009)

Was talking mainly about trades courses and not the speciality courses.

On my ADV WSO course there were 6 Reg Force (4 from 5 RGC and 2 from 1 CER) and 8 Res Force on it.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Jan 2009)

geo said:
			
		

> Reservists could always be loaded onto Regular courses.... BUT how many units could afford to do that.... cause course loadings were on their nickle



I know still trying to get the full Reg Force HE course.


----------



## Smarts (5 Jan 2009)

I would like to thank everyone here for their comments and responses. 

Regards, 

Smarts


----------



## Smarts (5 Jan 2009)

Sapper740 said:
			
		

> I got out in 2000 so some of my comments might be outdated.  We were issued Leatherman's which were handy to have for most tasks when the proper tool wasn't available, if they don't issue them anymore, buy one..  Ditch the FE knife and buy a good quality folder with a 5" blade, don't waste your money on a stupid Rambo knife, they're too big to carry handily and are useless except for gutting Talibans, something you probably won't ever do. I found an excellent knife at an Electrical Supply store made by Klein and and convinced our supply Sargeant to buy for us.  And get a stone for it as dull knives are useless...Cambodian, sorry, Canadian Tire sells a small, handy, and cheap stone.  Get issued, buy, borrow or steal a high intensity chem light amd tie a short length of paracord to it.  When F16's start dropping bombs on you or you're being strafed by an A10, swing it vigorously in circles above your head.  The <MOD EDIT> don't carry them and you might save you and your fellow Engineer's asses.  On a more mundane issue, grab all the instant coffee packets you can get from you and your buddies IMP's 'cause the coffee they make in the field is way too weak and there aren't a lot of Tim Hortons outside of Canada.  Some of us...and I plead the 5th, bought the small plastic hip flasks from U.S. surplus stores to carry various liquids for those cold nights when you're doing fire piquet or starting the immersion heaters...a wee "Dram" of "buie" helps keep the cold out and the spirits up...just don't get caught or get drunk or you'll have two choices:  Court Martial or accept the RSM's punishments.  Important note...don't allow too much gas to drip into the bottom of the immersion heater as it sounds amazing similar to a mortar round being fired when it ignites and you don't know where the stove pipe will land.  Both will can and will get you into a lot of trouble.
> Now here's the most important advice I can give someone who's young, dumb, and full of cum...slow down and listen to the experienced guys.  Don't try to lift that bridge panel all by yourself.  Most tasks you'll be given are for a section, not an individual.  Don't try to be a hero, you'll just get you and other people injured or killed.  Souvenirs are cool and we all try to collect some but the goblins know that too and will booby trap them.  Don't fall asleep during theIED recognition lecture and remember SANDI.
> Glad you're joining the CF and I salute you



Thanks for the great comments and input Sapper.


----------



## Infanteer (5 Jan 2009)

Sapper740,

Welcome to the site.  Watch the tone - we don't mind foul language from time to time, but racial slurs will not be tolerated.

Other than that, enjoy.

MILNET.CA Staff


----------



## PanaEng (5 Jan 2009)

Smarts said:
			
		

> I would like to thank everyone here for their comments and responses.


No problem. Welcome to the Branch - good luck on your courses.

CHIMO!

Frank


----------

